# 1400 prime hunting acres...Accepting new members while spaces are available



## gaprog (May 29, 2008)

Come see our hunting land in Carroll and Haralson Counties.  We have two 700 acre tracts that are very close together with approximately 400 of the 700 acres on the Haralson County tract set aside for bow hunting only (Yeah Baby)!.  Lots of hardwoods, cut over fields and pines, that are huntable with plenty of land left over for providing the deer with good holding cover.  The 700 acres in Carroll County has been heavily managed for trophy deer for several years with good results.  There are approximately 25 acres of food plots currently on the Carroll County tract with more in the process of being developed.  The Haralson County tract is a newly acquired tract that is already being developed with food plots and from what we can tell should offer some awesome hunting.  We are certainly excited about the new land and continue to be more and more impressed with the results from our Carroll County tract.  We plan to be at the properties on June 7th and 8th and will be happy to show you around.  We still need about 5 members and the response has been pretty good so let me know if you are interested and quickly. Thanks, TG.


----------



## RVGuy (May 29, 2008)

definately interested


----------



## gaprog (May 29, 2008)

Let's hear about man!


----------



## RVGuy (May 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## bamafan77 (May 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## bird dog (May 30, 2008)

How much?  Right up my ally.


----------



## BigSteve01 (May 31, 2008)

*Deer Lease*

PM sent


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 6, 2008)

T T T


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 14, 2008)

Back up


----------



## Shad Rap (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the cost?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 25, 2008)

Back to the top


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2008)

Back up


----------



## Dawgs (Jun 30, 2008)

Where exactly in Carroll County is this property and how much are dues?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 2, 2008)

Pm'ed you Dawgs


----------

